# The Old People Next Door....



## Khaiyote (Apr 5, 2009)

I live in a community that is mostly occupied by snowbirds. These are old people who have two homes, one here in Michigan, and another in Florida. They live in the south during winter and migrate back when it starts to get warm. I live on a corner lot, so I really only have one set of neighbors. Without making this too much of a rant, my neighbors really piss me off. I am working on a werewolf type fursuit for Halloween, and if I get it done sooner, I want to freak out the old people next door. Preferably without breaking the law in anyway. Basically I am looking for some good ideas of things to do while in the fursuit to really creep them out. They gather with other neighbors around 4 PM almost everyday for what they call "Miller Time" to gossip about old people things. I was thinking of going and joining them while in the suit, but I want some more ideas! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 5, 2009)

creeping around outside in the dark and staying the shadows and at a distance so they don't know quite what the hell they are looking at and never revealing yourself fully is the best way to go both creepiness wise and not getting busted wise.


----------



## Khaiyote (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks! I kind of want them to know it's me though. I was just thinking about maybe mowing the yard in it (the suit)? These people were tolerable when I moved in 5 years ago, but have slowly grown annoying. I want them to think that I'm so strange that they might just decide to stay in Florida one year.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Apr 5, 2009)

Lol...so cruel but yet so funny...I would sit and just stare at them. Pull up a chair and cross your legs (like a doctor) and just sit there...staring.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 6, 2009)

first creep the out like i said
then on some other night just sit outside the window and stare at them untill they notice you, then continue to stare unmoving


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Apr 6, 2009)

You could go over to their house at a specific time every day and go to the door and ring the doorbell when they come to answer it just stare at them for about 5-10 seconds then turn around and walk back to your house, all while saying absolutely nothing. If you want to annoy all the neighbors while creeping them out, take the muffler off the lawnmower and cut your lawn at 3 in the morning. All while in the fursuit of course, just be careful not to get grass on the suit. Or if you want revenge and go all out coyote, just go over there tear up their garbage and take a dump in their yard... just kidding, don't do that.


----------



## Khaiyote (Apr 6, 2009)

IDK, going all out coyote might get a good result...


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Apr 6, 2009)

You could sit on your roof with a telescope and spy on their "Miller Time" as long as they can see you they'd prolly get pretty freaked out. There's always the yiff sounds prank, just find some sounds of howling, barking, yipping and whatever then put them together and make a little scenario and then play it real loud at night, during Miller Time or whenever.


----------



## Khaiyote (Apr 6, 2009)

That might work as I run a Haunted house during October and I'm sure I have a loop track somewhere of a werewolf!


----------



## Shino (Apr 6, 2009)

That sounds awesome. We've got a snowbird problem here too. (Vermont). Now I want to try this once I get my fursuit!


For those of you wondering about the mindset of a snowbird, go to www.sugarbush.com and browse around for a little while. You'll get it.


----------



## TamaraRose (Apr 11, 2009)

chase the mail man   you get the to for one thing


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a similar problem. Those rich old Texans migrate on up the Blanca Vista Mt. to wreck their chauvinistic attitudes upon our peaceful little mountain town of Cloudcroft. Luckily my "seasonal migrant bird" neighbor problem hasn't been hear in a year.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2009)

Make sure they don't have a gun.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ooh good idea: throw a live hand grenade through their living room window, during the so called "Miller Time."


----------



## wolflette (Apr 15, 2009)

Chase your tail, either on all fours or just spin in circles on two feet.
Mow the lawn [watch the suit]
Wash your car [watch the suit]
Rake leaves
If you can talk well in your head go start a conversation
Furtan on your roof, just flop out a towel and lay there [might get a lil toasty though]


Thats it of my goodish ideas. Give 'em hell i hate those snowrats [no offence to the rats] im in NY and half my town goes missing long about september only to return in april.


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Apr 16, 2009)

Then you take the raked leaves put them in a bag and go over there during Miller time, dump them into a pile on their yard then jump threw them and run away.


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 16, 2009)

You could calmly walk over (in suit) during their miller time holding a boombox or something similiar, stand directly in front of them...stare for about 10 seconds and say in an gruff manly voice, "You're very sexy...you're all very sexy...in fact...that's why I'm here." Then proceed to play loud porn music and dance...thus creating the most awkward situation of their lives.

Although that may be a bit much...but hey, whatever works.


----------



## Gynx (Apr 16, 2009)

Take a chair and put it parallel to their house. Sit and stare at it in the suit for long enough they'll think you're batshit crazy.

Knock the door, whilst in the suit, and when they open it, just stand there. Make the odd growling noise.

Curl up and sleep on their lawn.

Deliver them a newspaper on all fours with it clenched in your mouth.


----------



## PeachesWolfiez (Apr 16, 2009)

You think it's bad up there, ya'll should try living in Florida!! 

You can't leave your house when BINGO is going on anywhere. You can't get groceries at the store before 3am, because for sure they will be wobbling down the isle, ready to stroke out. You never get to work on time. And there is never any prune juice anywhere, EVER. 

As far as freaking out your neighbors, just stuff the suit, and sew it to the back of your clothes with a rigged bottle of whipped cream shooting out of it's mouth. Then run around the block screaming bloody murder while your "rabid fursuit" attacks you. 

You have to think outside the box, grasshoppa.


----------



## Khaiyote (Apr 17, 2009)

Holy crap, I thought this thread died! Thank you all for your continued ideas!
@ Wolfette: I do like the furtan idea!
@GuRoo: This would be awesome, especially if I used the PartyBoy music!             Unfortunately, I don't think they would know where it's from. 
@ PeachesWolfiez: I feel really bad for you, but at least we share the time we have to be around them!


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 17, 2009)

PeachesWolfiez said:


> You think it's bad up there, ya'll should try living in Florida!!
> 
> You can't leave your house when BINGO is going on anywhere. You can't get groceries at the store before 3am, because for sure they will be wobbling down the isle, ready to stroke out. You never get to work on time. *And there is never any prune juice anywhere, EVER.*



I hate when that happens.


----------



## waterwolf23 (Jun 15, 2009)

Just be careful you don't know how they will react.Other then that good luck.


----------



## DrewMoon (Jun 18, 2009)

Go up to them while wearing the fur suit and talk about some other "strange neighbor" on the block, and that will probably creep them out to some extent.
And when you walk away talk loudly to yourself about needing to find "normal neighbors"
lol


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 18, 2009)

DrewMoon said:


> Go up to them while wearing the fur suit and talk about some other "strange neighbor" on the block, and that will probably creep them out to some extent.
> And when you walk away talk loudly to yourself about needing to find "normal neighbors"
> lol


I think this would be your best bet. Please youtube it!

Not to thread shit, but what exactly is wrong here? They have a few friends over everyday to talk and such. Are they loud and obnoxious? I bet the house furmeets we have don't always go over well with the neighbors..

They have nothing but time on their hands to mess with you, and I bet the law is their favorite tool.


----------



## Sagex90 (Jun 19, 2009)

lol I think you should howl at them or something, and yes do youtube it although I'll probably never see it haha. 

Old people are suprisingly not so stuck in a rut of oldpeopleness in my area, so idk if yours are just stuck up or if mine are just odd cuz they're here in pixburg. we like our old ppl lolol. Thats how we say pittsburgh over here in yinzerville.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 19, 2009)

Lol, pawsome idea. Just go do normal stuff, like getting the mail and whatnot. They'll be like....did i just see that? And then they might check into retirement homes cause they think they're losing it. Then no more neighbors!


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jun 19, 2009)

Wait till dark, all you really need is the head. Find a window with the blinds open and walk by. Do this at random times on random days at random houses. Then wait for the rumors and laugh your ass off. You'd be the local moth man.


----------

